# 16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

Just ran a scan after receiving a CEL. Here are the results:


_Quote »_Friday,01,December,2006,07:57:34
VAG-COM Version: Release 512.4-UD
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 HS
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0008
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
Additional Info: 9BWDE61J224069478 VWZ7Z0B4880143
1 Fault Found:
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High
P0113 - 35-00 - -
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Is this just indicative of the sensor needing to be replaced? If so, anyone have the part number?
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Santos_V (Nov 21, 2005)

Ross-Tech Wiki Says: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/16497/P0113
16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 1 Circuit (G42): High Input
Possible Symptoms
* unknown 

Possible Causes
* Open circuit in harness
* Improper harness connection
* Sensor signal short to power
* G42 faulty
* Control Module faulty 

Possible Solutions
* Check wiring and connections
* Check / Replace G42
* Check / Replace Controle Module


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (Santos_V)*

I didn't know Ross-tech had a Wiki... I am behind...LOL.
Ok, can you shed some light on what is referred to as the G42 and the control module?? 
Is the G42 the sensor itself? And if so, what is the control module??


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (91gti20v)*

Yes, G42 is the sensor itself. "Control Module" is what reads the sensor, in this case, the ECU.
-Uwe-


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Yes, G42 is the sensor itself. "Control Module" is what reads the sensor, in this case, the ECU.
-Uwe-

Thanks. I assumed that the control module was the ECU, but wanted to verify. Ok, last one, anybody have the part number for this sensor so I can order one??
Also, a pic or diagram of the sensor and it's location if at all possible. 
Thanks in advance.
Nick


_Modified by 91gti20v at 1:49 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (91gti20v)*


_Quote »_a pic or diagram of the sensor and it's location if at all possible.

You will find that in the repair manual for your specific car, which is available on CD:
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...de=VW
or via subscription on the web:
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=vya4
-Uwe-


----------



## ronsmog (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (91gti20v)*

Is your mass air flow sensor unpluged ? Or did you unplug it with the ignition on ? The intake air temp sensor is part of the MAF . MAF's fail all of the time . The wire ends at the MAF connector sometimes need to be replaced as well . Replace the MAF and Wire ends to the MAF . clear the code and set the readiness .


----------

